# Fiat, anyone?



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

So...

Being a car enthusiast, and always interested in new, or relatively new vehicles, I test drove the Fiat Sport and Lounge, and, for the price, felt that they did a pretty good job. Not perfect by any means, but few if any cars are.

I was wondering if any of you have also done so, and, if so, what you thought, with particular reference to the Mini Cooper (not the S).

Richard


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I find them kind of cute over in Europe, but here they just look stupid. MINI is much nicer on the eye and probably a better engineered vehicle. We've had three and no complaints - ever. The Fiat looks a lot like a Tercel to me. They can't give them away where I live. Our closest dealership must have 40 of them behind his building and he's resorted to parking two of them right at the entrance into downtown Scranton. Probably hoping somebody steals them.


----------

